# clone took well and has extra main stems



## Dubbaman (Dec 5, 2007)

heres the thing i took a clone and rooted it up and now that its been back in the soil and veggin well ive noticed that it has one main center stalk and 4 more that are = in height growing on all sides. heres the thing iim interested in, if i was to take those 4 shoots could they become more clones for this plant?? i wonder because this plant has to be a rudi cross its a slow vegger but flowers fast the one i have in flower now is insane its pistils are huge and everywhere looks like it adds a few hundred more every morning and i want to get a few more of these fast flowering girls if i can.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2007)

*Just remember the 30% rule D.  *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 5, 2007)

Dubba... if I was u... I'd take only one of those side branches off (the lowest) and turn it into a mother. I would just have it out in the living room in front of a window and near a cfl light, once it was established and keep it in perpetual veg to take clones from for however long u wanted - perfect if u said the strain flowers fast - and if it ever looked like it was starting to bud, just throw it under a light 24hr and shock it back into veg.... or start a new mother.

sounds like you found a wicked strain for you:woohoo:


----------



## Shocked (Dec 5, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Just remember the 30% rule D.  *


 

What is the 30% rule?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2007)

*The 30% rule is as follows: Say you have a plant that has 10 branches you can only take 3 of those and use for clones. Taking more than 30% at a time can cause your plant to hermie.  *


			
				Shocked said:
			
		

> What is the 30% rule?


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 5, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The 30% rule is as follows: Say you have a plant that has 10 branches you can only take 3 of those and use for clones. Taking more than 30% at a time can cause your plant to hermie.  *


 
Nah man  i hadnt heard that one before so veg it up a bit still it is. I had thought that since all of these look more like main stems that it may be alright to do. i have to get a pic of this so you guys can see. but now you can see what i ment by more than one main stem its like this clone has been topped 2 times already and has a total of 5 main stems thats where i thought i could get away with this but ill wait till each has 3-4 good nodes on it and then just take one of each of the outer 4. :hubba: :bong:


----------



## jb247 (Dec 6, 2007)

Gotta say...never seen anything quite like that b4...

Keep it green!!

Peace...j.b.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 6, 2007)

that's it!!!... I remember now... u got screwed, man... that's a Falsaralia plant... a fake pot plant. sorry, man....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 6, 2007)

PSYCH! LOL... sorry, man, just play'n with ya  hey man... just let it grow for a while before you do anything to it. just leave it alone.


----------

